# It's Summer!!!



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Happy first day of Summer!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

finally!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

ICE CREAM FOR DINNER! Small chocolate soft serve with cherry dip top! Yay!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Summer Solstice!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm ready for fall


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

me too roxy. its my favorite time of year!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Yay! It's almost Fall!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I love summer nights when you can leave your windows open and feel the fresh air. I hate the humidity!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I decided yesterday to play half day hookie. I went home, packed my floating cooler with cranberry & lime smirinoff coolers, beers, cigars, lighter, reading book and bottle opener and headed out to my pool for about 3 1/2 hours and then continued cocktail hours on the patio. It was a nice day.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

Family get togethers! Families natural and unnatural.

eatn'!!


----------



## Glockink (Jun 28, 2010)

Halloween is just that much closer now...


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

While I do love Halloween, I still wish that summer lasted longer. Those long warm days, and skimpy sun dresses, gotta love it.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

jaege said:


> While I do love Halloween, I still wish that summer lasted longer.


I agree with ya about that. I enjoy hanging outside on the patio drinking wine/reading a book or in the pool and just relaxing. As soon as Septmber hits, I'm usually off and running until the middle of January.


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

personally, summer is way too hot. give me autumn everyday!


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

jaege said:


> While I do love Halloween, I still wish that summer lasted longer. Those long warm days, and skimpy sun dresses, gotta love it.


I read that as "skumpy sin dresses"..LOL.
I need to go to bed.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok summer can be over now. I hate the summer heat.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I had a hilly 63 mile training ride today and it was 97 degrees when I got home. All I could think about was the wicked witch from the Wizard of Oz saying "I'm melting". So sapped I didn't do anything on my Halloween projects today!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I read that as "skumpy sin dresses"..LOL.
> I need to go to bed.


That's too funny. I shared that with hubby, and he says that in our area it should read "skanky sin dresses".


----------

